# KRAGUJEVAC | Projects & Construction



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)

*HIGHWAY AND LOOP* Under construction

*KRAGUJEVAC-BATOCINA(KORIDOR X)*

*65 000 000 EURO*

*3 PHASE:*

*1.FINISH*

*2.UNDER CONSTRUCTION*

*3.2009*


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)

*HOTEL SUMARICE-SPORT COMPLEX*


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)

*STADIUMS*

*CIKA DACA(25 000 seat)* under construction

This is city stadium.
City club *Radnicki* 1923 play on this stadium


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)

*SUMADIJA(14 000)*

SUMADIJA 1903


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)

DeviantArt

Kaze:
*
Location: Kragujevac
Model: Umetnicki fax*


----------



## raqn (Aug 13, 2007)

Imaćete 17 shopping mall-ova? Mislim da treba da napraviš razliku između mall-a i super i hipermarketa koji imaju i par dodatnih radnjica...


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)

raqn said:


> Imaćete 17 shopping mall-ova? Mislim da treba da napraviš razliku između mall-a i super i hipermarketa koji imaju i par dodatnih radnjica...


Apsolutno pravim razliku izmedju mall-a,trznog centra,trznica,super i hypermarketa!
Da sam dodavao i trzne centre(tipa Kragujevcanka,Weg,Stekos,Aerodrom,Beogradska...,taj broj bi bio mnogo veci)

Da nabrojimo mall-ove:

1.Plaza
2.Roda centar
3.Tus 1(auto-put)
4.Tus 2(Aerodrom)
5.Tus 3(Kolonija)
6.Merkur
7.Tempo
8.Obi
9.Super Nova
10.Praktiker
11.Metro
12.Ikea
13.Idea
14.Kora
15.Agrokor
16.Interex
17.DJOKOVIC-IZRAEL PARTNERSHIP

Ima josh 2 potencijalna,ali ne bih sada o njima!


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)

^^ Ova slika je ogromna... 

Renderi sa sajta DeviantArt


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

*Prodor-small part*


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

*Metal sistemi*


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

*HOTEL "HOLIDAY INN"*


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

*City tower(106 m)* and *City center*


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

*Sumadija tower (120 m)*


----------



## vlada_Ilina_h2o (Feb 11, 2009)

*Metal Sistemi*


----------



## vlada_Ilina_h2o (Feb 11, 2009)

Takovo - Prodor


----------



## vlada_Ilina_h2o (Feb 11, 2009)

NPCO


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

*Residental complex Nelt-Kragujevac*














































Residential Complex Kragujevac is located in town Kragujevac, in region of Central Serbia. The city of Kragujevac, as regional center with population of nearly 200.000 citizens, is under great development, due to numerous investments in local economy (automotive industry, infrastructure…).
Considering city’s economy growth, the client idea was to invest in urban development of the city and offer residential complex to the market.
Residential Complex Kragujevac is designed as open urban block, with two main structures, parallel to each other, with children playground, public spaces, and green areas between them. The site has total area 10.057m2 and two main buildings are covering 3 559.45m2 of site area with total built area of 30 567.52m2.
Structure consist of one basement level with car parking for residents, ground floor with retail spaces, and upper six floors are designed for residental units.
Different residential unit types are designed, from smallest studios to the largest – four bedroom units. Each building consists of eight residential entrances with elevators and staircases. Approach to the residential entrances is from inner public plateau. Total number of 360 residential units is achieved ( 180 per building), with 50 retail spaces on ground floor.
Plateau is designed to be children’s playground, with green areas, and a kind of neighborhood connection point...social networking place...

Residential Complex Kragujevac is deigned in conteprorary architectural expression, with accent on elongated form of two main structures and different architectural treatment of upper floors.

Applied matherials include: SWISSPEARL facade system (fiber cement panels), "STO" facade render systems, aluminum and PVC door and window profiles...wooden and granite ceramic floors in residental and retail spaces.

Objects are fully covered with all necessary installations for this type of object.


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

*Global Finance International limited apartements*


































































Greek "Global Finance" will start construction of a residential-business complex in Kragujevac in spring 2010. That center will occupy the space of 25,000 square meters, and it will be in the vicinity of future trade center "Plaza" and factory "Fiat". As the investor explained, the first buyers of apartments will be able to enjoy their new homes already in 2010.


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

*Residential-business building "Delta Generali osiguranje"*














































































































Insurance company "Delta Generali osiguranje" will start construction of a residential-business facility in Kneza Miloša Street in Kragujevac in the first half of year 2010 - it was announced at the expert meeting of the Association of City Planners of Serbia, which was held in hotel "Šumarice". The facility, at total surface of about 4,300 square meters, will be built in accordance with the state-of-the-arts building and architectural solutions, and the works are expected to be finished in early 2011.

- The complex of specific visual identity, situated in the very center of the city, will comprise modern housing units and office space on four floors, ground floor, mezzanine and attic. According to the plan, office space will be settled on the ground floor, while higher floors will be reserved for residential space. The apartments will be modernly organized and they will offer highly functional solutions with maximum use of space - it is stated in the announcement by "Delta Generali osiguranje".

Designed in accordance with modern architectural solutions, the building in Kneza Miloša Street will follow the new housing trends, and it will have a concierge, an underground garage and the facility for disposal and classification of trash, which will strengthen the ecological awareness of both users and tenants of the building.


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

*NPCO residental buildings* - Centralna Radionica





































http://www.npco-investments.rs/?kuda=projekti&projekat=3


----------



## jhonywillsh (Dec 10, 2009)

All building are really great looks. I am very impressed to see such a nice design. I am civil engineer and have business to construct a building but i have never made such kind of building. Thanks for sharing nice images.


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

jhonywillsh said:


> All building are really great looks. I am very impressed to see such a nice design. I am civil engineer and have business to construct a building but i have never made such kind of building. Thanks for sharing nice images.


Thank you very much! Kragujevac city woke up in 2006 and is a very short time released a huge number of projects that are quickly began to work.Regarding the architecture of buildings it is very specific why Kragujevac contradict the other cities in the region.
The plan is to build 3 towers, and the entire residential complex that are partially shown above. The city is constantly evolving, expanding and increasing so rapidly that we expect even larger projects.:cheers:


----------



## vlada_Ilina_h2o (Feb 11, 2009)

*Global Finance International Limited apartments*
















































> *Kragujevac ever more interesting foreign investment spot*
> 
> Once strong regional industrial center, today Kragujevac apart from Belgrade and Novi Sad attracts significant amount of foreign capital, as the town with palpable long-term investment potential.
> 
> ...


----------



## vlada_Ilina_h2o (Feb 11, 2009)

*Part of the square "Mala Vaga"*


----------



## vlada_Ilina_h2o (Feb 11, 2009)

*"Fountain" Square*


----------



## vlada_Ilina_h2o (Feb 11, 2009)

*Tennis academy “Novak Djokovic”*


----------



## mansu (Jul 24, 2009)

*KRAGUJEVAC | Projects & Construction.*

KRAGUJEVAC-SERBIA the largest city of the Šumadija region and the administrative centre of Šumadija District. It is situated on the banks of the Lepenica River.

Despite its late foundation (1476), Kragujevac is the city of many firsts. Being the first capital of modern Serbia (1818- 1839), the first constitution in the Balkans was proclaimed in this city in 1835. Further on, the first full- fledged university in the newly independent Serbia was founded in 1838, preceded by the first grammar school (Gimnazija), Printworks (both in 1833), professional National theatre (1835) and the Military academy (1837).

Belgrade took the lead by becoming the seat of throne in 1841. The University of Kragujevac was not reestablished until 1976. Contemporary Kragujevac is known for its weapon, munition and Zastava car factories, which produces the Yugo, Florida, Zastava 10 (Fiat Punto, by licence) , Opel Astra by GM licence and Skala automobiles. It is the fourth largest city in the country after Belgrade, Novi Sad and Niš.

Urban 169 000 habitants(74.58 km2)

City 200 000 habitants(835 km2)

Metro 350 000 habitants

City budget 2009 - 8 000 000 000 dinar(96 400 000 euro)

....


----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)

^^ This thread already exist!

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=763298&highlight=kragujevac


----------



## vlada_Ilina_h2o (Feb 11, 2009)

*Delta Generali
*













































www.inprojekt.net


----------



## vlada_Ilina_h2o (Feb 11, 2009)

*Bio-medical Genetics Center*


----------



## vlada_Ilina_h2o (Feb 11, 2009)

Business building at the corner of Zmaj Jovina and Svetozara Markovića street in Kragujevac, 1 760sqm.



















Source : www.kopringpmc.com


----------



## Belgrader (Feb 1, 2010)

Kragujevac has some really good projects. Bravo :cheers:


----------



## vlada_Ilina_h2o (Feb 11, 2009)

NPCO - First building




























Source : www.centralnaradionica.rs


----------



## vlada_Ilina_h2o (Feb 11, 2009)

Belgrader said:


> Kragujevac has some really good projects. Bravo :cheers:


Thanks. :cheers:


----------



## vlada_Ilina_h2o (Feb 11, 2009)

> *Holiday Inn Kragujevac*
> 
> Savath Hospitality Management has completed the Feasibility study for the hotel Holiday Inn Kragujevac and signed the Management Agreement of the hotel with the investor Zastava Promet – Arena motors ad. *Expected construction date is planned for the end of 2011.*
> 
> ...





















www.savath.net


----------

